# Should I tape his ears?



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

So, we went to puppy classes today and the trainer asked if we were going to tape his ears so they would stand up. I thought that they would stand up on their own in a couple months. He is only 14 weeks. She said they do not always stand up. So should I tape them or will it just hapen naturally? Any advice?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister had a floppy ear until he was like 5 1/2 months. Now his ears are always up. No tape involved


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

The funny thing is that for about a week his right ear would stand up, but for only a week, and now it went back down. So I guess it is a waiting game.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok..thanks : )


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Dont start worrying about ears until 6 months. They might even go up and down until 6 months - it's normal.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Give him some bones to chew on and work those puppy teeth. I think Diesel was almost 4 months old when his ears started to stand


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I think the bone thing works Or was just well timed with Bella. Her ears were really floppy when I 1st got her and we have diff bones and chew stuff she constantly chews on and her ears are starting to come up more and more so, cant hurt to try lol.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

My 8 week old pup ears stand every now and then, depending if his facing the wind. LOL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My 6 month old's ears are just as floppy as dumbos......  He has long hair that is blowing so bad at this point, I'm thinking to use it to make pillows for Christmas.:shrug:...... He only has two toes on one of his back paws, (due to an accident with his mother) therefore he walks gimpy and my instructor said because of his gait he has a weak rear end.....:teary:

BUT! He is Beautiful! And Wonderful! And I love him!:wub: 

I've decided to stop worring about his ears. If they stand, they stand. They did...and then they didn't...then they did...then they didn't....


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lilie said:


> has a weak rear end.....:teary:


Sounds like my last date. LOL sorry could'nt resist. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I won't worry about it. I will love him anyway. : )


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I know I shouldn't worry...but I have been researching and they have said if they don't start to stand up at 4 months then I need to tape or glue...don't know what to think. He is already over 4 months


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Ares2010 said:


> I know I shouldn't worry...but I have been researching and they have said if they don't start to stand up at 4 months then I need to tape or glue...don't know what to think. He is already over 4 months


If an ear or ears have not been up on their own by 4.5 months then it's probably time to get involved. If the ear or ears have been up then those ears will go back up. 
We have been taping Fritz' left ear for 2 months ( he's now 7 months old) and it still is not up but at least we have done and are doing what we can.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's ears are beginning to stand again. Now it's just the tips that are hanging.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, if those ears have been up they usually eventually stay up. 
I think common practice is if the ears aren't standing by 5 months you can try taping.

Here's a good article that gives some advice and directions.
Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------

